# Access data entry forms - disable add records?



## davidclifford (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi all,

I've created a series of forms for data editing in Access 2007, and I want to prevent the user from adding new records, allowing them to only edit existing data.
By setting the Data Entry, Alllow Additions and Record Selectors properties to "No", I have managed to disabled the 'add records' function when the forms are opened from the navigation bar on the left hand side.
However, in proper usage I want the forms opened via my menu, where I've set queries to run as the filter for the form in the 'On_Click' code for the menu button, and when I do this the forms suddenly have the add records function again. The main problem of this is that the user cannot get back out of the new record because of the primary keys.

Does anyone know of a way to work around these? I assume its something to do with the query, but I can only see options to open the query as Add, Edit or Read Only rather than an EditButNotAdd!

Thanks in advance for any help. If you need any further explanation (which is likely, its Friday afternoon and my brain is switching off!),

David


----------

